# Limited opportunities for CPC-A's



## kljr1983 (Jul 29, 2011)

Since there are no externships in the Portland, OR area, it's difficult to gain experience as a CPC-A. I really wish the Virtual Experience was working!!!  I've tried to find out when it will be available, but no one knows. Any ideas out there on how to gain experience as an apprentice??


----------



## cordelia (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you tried looking for something entry level in HIM, such as medical records, account follow up or data entry? Something to get your foot in the door, help you get medical experience and become more familiar with ICD 9, CPT and reimbursement?

I started out doing data entry and learned so much from that job that I was able to move up to coding.


----------



## kljr1983 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm currently looking for positions like that which I've done in the past. My medical administration experience started in 2002, so I'm very familiar with all aspects of the field. It sounds like I'm going to have to try that route since there aren't too many other options out there. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## staceinvt (Jul 30, 2011)

I have health insurance claim experience and billing experience. I passed cpc online school thru aapc and passed cpc exam first time. I can not get anyone to even look at me. It has been so frusterating and I feel if you can finish school and take the exam you should be CERTIFIED. not CPC-A. you try to fill out that you took Certification and really your CPC-A is not a certification untill you have experience.................. well how do u get experience if you have no work????? good luck. you have to take a job data entering .............. nice so really you are not getting experience still . this is a round and round thing to me if you ask me.


----------



## smdrose (Jul 30, 2011)

volunteering as an extern always helps get your foot in the door; once your employer sees how invaluable your knowledge is, they will hire you


----------



## sbrownell5 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Employment Hardship*

I find it very frustrating that there is not much out there unless you have experience. I did very well in school and maintained a 4.0 and went and took the certification test and passed and sometimes feel all my efforts were for nothing and I am just throwing money out the door and it's ridiculous for sure. Agh.


----------



## cordelia (Jul 31, 2011)

staceinvt said:


> I have health insurance claim experience and billing experience. I passed cpc online school thru aapc and passed cpc exam first time. I can not get anyone to even look at me. It has been so frusterating and I feel if you can finish school and take the exam you should be CERTIFIED. not CPC-A. you try to fill out that you took Certification and really your CPC-A is not a certification untill you have experience.................. well how do u get experience if you have no work????? good luck. you have to take a job data entering .............. nice so really you are not getting experience still . this is a round and round thing to me if you ask me.



Data entry is coding experience, you have daily interaction (which is how you remove your A status) with ICD 9, CPT and HCPCS codes.


----------

